# Porcelain/enamel Coca-Cola sign



## digdug (Oct 29, 2007)

I found a porcelain/enamel Coca-Cola sign.   It has some rust stains from some metal that had sat on top of the sign.   What would be the best way to remove the stains?  I thought maybe some car rubbing compound or polishing compound.  Would that be the best way?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 29, 2007)

What I used to use on my signs was Comet, now I use Comet Soft Scrub and CLR. Give that a shot.


----------



## LC (Oct 30, 2007)

I used auto polishing compound *(NOT RUBBING COMPOUND)* on a double sided Sohio Post Sign I picked up a few years back. Had good results with it, but had to rub quite a bit to remove it. The rust was pretty heavy on it in places too though . If the rust is light, the polishing coumpound should do you a good job with a fair amount of effort, and will leave a nice slick finish on the porecelain as well. Sounds like a great find ! I have a four foot button and a fishtail Coke sign, but never found any in porcelain. Good luck with cleaning it, Lou


----------



## idigjars (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello digdug, can you post a pic of the sign and then after cleaning send another.  We would love to see it.  thanks   Paul


----------



## druggistnut (Nov 10, 2007)

Old House Journal: Preservation Briefs: 1 The Cleaning and Waterproof Coating of Masonry Buildings  (has a section on porcelain signs)

Porcelain sign cleaning - Primarily Petroliana Shop Talk

Re: Re: porcelain sign restoration


----------

